# Norwegische Rezeptvorschläge



## Anderson (22. März 2004)

Hallo Leute !
Meine Frau hat mich gebeten hier mal eine Anfrage zu starten.
Meine Frau ist Köchin in einer Grosskantine.Da immer wieder Aktionswochen anstehen wie spanische Wochen, italienische Wochen usw. wird überlegt ob nicht ein Norwegische Woche stattfinden soll.
Was glaubt ihr ist ein typisch norwegisches Gericht das auch hier Anklang finden könnte.Habt ihr irgendwelche Rezeptvorschläge hierzu ?

Danke Anderson#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2004)

Meine Erfahrungen mit norwegischer Küche sind nicht so berauschend. 
Ob es sich da lohnt, ne Norwegenwoche zu machen, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.
Lieber ne Fischwoche (kann man ja norwegische Fischje verwenden) und die vernünftig zubereitet.


----------



## Anderson (22. März 2004)

Hallo Thomas9904
Ja meine Frau hat natürlich schon ihre Rezeptsammlungen durchgesehen ,sie weiss wohl das es da sehr schwer wird.Ich hab ihr gesagt sie sollten doch eine skandinavische Woche ansetzten ,da ist vielleicht doch eher was zu machen.Fischwochen gibt es mehrmals im Jahr ,die beziehen ihren Fisch von der Deutschen See und jetzt soll halt mal was anders kredenzt werden.

Anderson


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2004)

Typisch norwegische Fische, Krebse und Krustentiere kaufen (Lumb, Leng, Steinbeisser, Trockendorsch, Reker, Taschenkrebse, norwegischer Hummer, Heilbutt etc.) und daraus dann ein(e Art) Buffet machen - aber bitte nicht "norwegisch" kochen.
Dazu ein paar Bilder/Filme über Norwegen, Land und Leute etc. das gibt dann doch auch ohne norwegisches Kochen, aber mit norwegischen Produkten ne Norwegenwoche.


----------



## ThomasL (22. März 2004)

mein Namensvetter hat Recht, besser sowas machen als norwegische Gerichte kochen. So sehr ich dieses Land mag, aber die Küche ist nicht gerade toll, auf jeden Fall für meinen Geschmack nicht. Einzige Ausnahme war einmal ich in einem Restaurant ein Rentiersteak, das war wirklich gut und auch gut zubereitet, auch die Beilagen.


----------



## ralle (22. März 2004)

Schau doch mal hier unter dem Button Lebensart nach !!
Da geht es über die Esskultur in Norwegen sowie verschiedene Gerichte usw.

http://www.trolljenta.net/


----------



## Hummer (22. März 2004)

Hier und hier findest Du ein paar Rezepte.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2004)

Hier werden Sie geholfen))


----------



## trolljenta (22. März 2004)

Hei Anderson,

deine Frau soll mir einfach mal eine mail schreiben, ich denke schon das sich da was passendes finden lässt. Hab zwar ein paar Rezepte auf meiner Homepage, aber nur eine recht kleine Auswahl und nicht alles davon ist unbedingt für eine Grossküche geeignet. Aber ich denke, da kann ich ein paar passende Sachen für deine Frau raus suchen. 
Muss ja den beiden Thomasen hier energisch wiedersprechen, was die Qualität der norwegischen Küche angeht. Zum einen gibt es da wirklich sehr viele sehr leckere Sachen und zum anderen schneiden norwegische Køche in internationalen Kochwettbewerben wohl nicht umsonst immer so hervorragend ab! Letztes Jahr wurde zum besten Koch der Welt ein Koch gekürt der in Stavanger in der Kantine von Statoil arbeitet!!!:q 

Trolljenta


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2004)

Mit den norwegischen Spitzenköchen gebe ich Trolljenta uneingeschränkt recht. 
Was man aber im Normalfall landauf/landab serviert bekommt, triftt nicht immer zu 100% gerade meinen Geschmack (formuliere ich eben jetzt auch gerne etwas vorsichtiger)

Ledier lässt das ja auch in Deutschland nach: Vor Jahren konnte man unbedenklich in viele (Dorf)Gasthöfe gehen und bekam vernünftiges regionales Essen.

Die Zeiten sind (ledier??) vorbei, heute gibts eben auch auf den Dörfern Döner, Pizza, Tsatsiki, Reisplatte und ähnliches.....

PS: Schöne und informative Seite hast Du da, Trolljenta, Glückwunsch und RESCHPEKT)


----------



## Anderson (22. März 2004)

Leute !
Ihr seid genial#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 !
Dank an Thomas9904.Wir kommen vielleicht auf dein Angebot zurück.

Wiedereinmal sieht man das es keine bessere Diskussionsplatform gibt wie unser Anglerboard.

Grüüse Anderson


----------



## trolljenta (22. März 2004)

Danke Thomas  Freut mich, das meine Homepage dir gefällt!

Es ist auch in Norwegen so das man halt echt sowohl gute als auch schlechte Küche erleben kann und auch hier ist das Problem das man statt regionaler Küche oft mit dem Standart Pizza und Kebab Sortiment konfrontiert wird. 
Allerdings hilft es, wenn man sich einfach ein bisschen umschaut. Ich hab wirklich schon landauf landab hervorragend gespeist! Und es gibt halt auch wirklich sehr viele norwegische Spezialitäten, die ich extrem lecker finde!

Der unterschied liegt halt in der norwegischen Lebensart. Hier geht man eher selten und halt zu besonderen Anlässen ins Restaurant und nicht wie in Deutschland übliche zweimal die Woche abends zum Italiener um die Ecke. Dementsprechend ist die Auswahl an Lokalen hier deutlich geringer, eine Tatsache die auch viele Touristen immer wieder irritiert. 
So gibt es in Norwegen einmal die kleinen einfachen Lokale, die halt eher einem besseren Schnellimbiss entsprechen und ein eingeschränktes Sortiment haben welches wirklich keinen aus den Socken haut. Daneben gibt es dann halt Restaurants, die gerade für Ausländische Touristen oft teuer erscheinen møgen und auch preislich für den Norweger nicht jede Woche realisierbar sind. Dafür jedoch bekommt man da wirklich gute Mahlzeiten, sehr oft regionale Speziallitåten und wirklich schmackhafte Küche!
Empfehlenswerte Links: 
http://www.restaurantguiden.no/
http://www.spisekartet.com/

Wer norwegisch kann, so hier noch mal ein paar Rezepttipps:
http://www.mat.no/artikkel_liste_dato.aspx?fid=1000&mfi=1000&dehfi=1000


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2004)

Danke, sind doch schon mal klassse Infos für unsere gen Norge fahrenden Boardies, wenn sie mal was anderes als fiskeboller wollen)


----------



## chippog (23. März 2004)

es ist eigentlich schon paradox, dass in sowohl norwegen alsauch schweden die hausmannskost ehr so lala ist, wohingegen die besten köche weltklasse sind. wenn ich mir allerdings die rezepte dieser köche genauer anschaue, ist fast immer so ein kleiner manchmal auch grösserer touch ausländische küche dabei, ein bischen ingwer hier, etwas curry da und so weiter und so weiter. ein grosser vorteil in norwegen sind natürlich auch die frischen fische!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! auch ich bin von der trolljenteheimseite sehr angetan, nicht zuletzt wegen der vielen schönen fotos


----------



## bootsangler-b (7. April 2004)

*AW: Norwegische Rezeptvorschläge*

stimmt, wenn man nicht auf den preis achten(muss), findet man schon sehr leckere sachen. wenn ich so an das walsteak oder die gebratenen dorschzungen in bergen denke... hmmm...
der krasse gegensatz dazu ist dann lieblos gekochtes dorschfilet mit gestampftem kohlrabi.
die süßspeisen sind aber meiner meinung nach unschlagbar!

bernd


----------



## svenskepilk (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Norwegische Rezeptvorschläge*

Wenn ihr eine skandinavische Woche macht währe ich durchaus bereit aus meinem Familienschatz zu plaudern. Ich bin Schwede und in Schweden hat jede Familie ihre eigenen "Sill" Rezepte. Dabei handelt es sich um inlagd Sill also eingelegten Hering. Hört sich langweilig an. Isses aber nich. Es gibt hunderte varianten von Süß über scharf bis herzhaft. alleine damit lässt sich eine Tafel füllen. An skandinavische Fischrezepten mit gegartem Fisch mangelt es auch nicht. Ich weiss ja nicht wo ihr alle so gegessen habt, aber die schwedische "Husmanskost" ist ausgezeichnet. Klar gibt es schäbige Touristenbuden die Fertigfraß aus der Kühltruhe servieren aber wenn ihr mal bei ner schwedischen Familie zu gast wart werdet ihr wissen was ich meine. Tut mir leid aber da musste ich unsere Küche doch mal verteidigen 

übrigens: @chippog: die skandinavische Kultur ist generell durchsetzt von Einflüssen aus aller Welt.Die Nordmänner waren schon immer Seefahrer und aufgeschlossen noch dazu.Alles was ihnen Gefiel behielten Sie bei. Die schwedische Küche verarbeitet z.B. auch sehr viel Kardamom. Das mit dem Curry und dem Ingwer ist da wirklich nicht außergewöhnlich. 

euch allen noch ein kräftiges
Petri Heil!
euer Svenskepilk


----------

